# looking to work in Spain



## KourishG (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey I am looking to work in Spain curious to anybody know anywhere i can find a job?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

find me one as well please. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> find me one as well please. :fingerscrossed:


you & the other 6 million


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KourishG said:


> Hey I am looking to work in Spain curious to anybody know anywhere i can find a job?


Mass unemployment in Spain. What sort of work are you looking for?

Jo xxx


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

3 awards for public service on the way to the people who bother responding to opening posts like this one!

Ah, 1 in fact, to Jo. The 2 others are withdrawn due to slightly sarky undertones


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Bolsa de trabajo InfoJobs | Miles de ofertas de empleo online


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> 3 awards for public service on the way to the people who bother responding to opening posts like this one!
> 
> Ah, 1 in fact, to Jo. The 2 others are withdrawn due to slightly sarky undertones


Shill posters are usually deleted. This one had already been so in other areas of the site, but this thread was left because it had received a reply


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

As I am neither looking for work in Spain nor starting or running a business here, any opinion I might have on the practicalities of these two topics is very limited.
People who are doing either of these things might have something useful to say to others considering so doing.
What I and others can do is to give people the facts about the general economic situation here from our own experience in our locality and from the national picture.
In my part of Spain unemployment is very high indeed, most jobs are in the tourist industry and are poorly paid and seasonal and a good knowledge of Spanish is essential. The cash- in- hand economy exists but is being clamped down on,thankfully.
People are finding work in Spain as we see from posts on this Forum but they are from people with employment secured before making the move.
So for these reasons I would not encourage anyone to come here without a sound job offer unless they were single, no dependents and with sufficient funds to pay for a flight home.
I have to say that if I had a job to offer here I would offer it to an unemployed Spanish person, preferably someone young.


----------

